# Walabot



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Has anyone tried that walabot? I saw one of those video ads for it on facebook. If it can show you an image of whats in the wall im getting one..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I will check it out
I went to a customers house Sat who bought a thermal imageing camera that plugs into your cell phone and you see the hot spots in the room on the cell phone screen.... It was not much bigger than a walnut in size but it cost him 300 bucks.......


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I saw one of those thermal cameras for the cell phone at depot. I was wondering how well it would work.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Question is how well does it do on lathe and plaster, mesh and plaster and plywood...


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I'd be very interested to know how it works. If its any good ill buy one.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I would too, problem is we wouldn't be able to say "If I had X-ray vision I could give you better estimate."


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I have used thermal imaging cameras as far back as 2001. They sound great, but are relative. The fire service utilizes them. They show hot spots. We have used them to test steam traps. Not very effective. From a distance, hot looks hot, cold looks cold. To what degree, hard to tell.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I never used one for work. The one we use at the fire department I volunteer at shows the temperature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When I worked at an electric motor shop they bought a $20k one for troubleshooting bad legs and controls. Thing was pretty cool, but it only saw heat like in Predator. I suppose it could pick up hot and cold if you ran water.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Gargalaxy said:


>


$400-600 on eBay, not too bad. Nothing like what I used at LEM. How often does that come in handy?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Use it for leak detection, very helpful in hot water leaks under slap. 
PS. Use fisher equipment for pinpoint.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Honestly, since plumbing in Michigan I have yet to come across a slab leak. Of course we have many more basements and crawls then slabs, but there are old slab kit houses built at the end of WW2 that are falling apart big time. Cali, seen it many times in a year and some months.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How do you like that FLIR unit Alex? What's that showing up orange on the FLIR, vapor device? Did you just use it or is it hot from the sun? Just wondering the temp differences on the FLIR between the blue vent, purple dash, and orange thing.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I love that FLIR, it's very accurate. Yes, the orange thing is my vapor but I don't recall if I used it right before or was for the heat sun. Now you mentioned, I'm gonna use it and check it with the thermal.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Looked up the Walabot, watched the video, looks kinda neat. Looks like it works good. Doesn't look like it would hold up to heavy use unless you took really good care of it, so probably only you would use it. I didn't see any info on how quick it drains your phone battery, just that your phone powers it.

IIRC, there's a self contained unit out there that does what this does and doesn't cost too much more. I can't recall the company that made it though. I thought I saw it on the DIY channel on that show Cool Tools, but can't find anything yet.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This came up in the suggestions at the bottom of my eBay page.... re manufactured. $129 free shipping. Thinking of trying it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FLIR-ONE-Th...id=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=262904865073


----------

